# Piggy rescue north cumbria and gretna



## sokeldachshunds (Jun 8, 2008)

we have lots of guinea pigs in the rescue at the moment,both sexes and various colours and breeds both long and short coated.
we are in North Cumbria and gretna green
contact us for more details 
[email protected]

Just a couple of pics of some of the rescues


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

ahh there lovely the top ones the same colour as my boar but hes a crested. Id love more but we are in rented at the mo and it was bad enough finding a place which would allow the pigs and dog. Hope they find new loving homes very soon.


----------



## sokeldachshunds (Jun 8, 2008)

pics of the 10 Boars we have in at the moment.
These Boars have always been together and get along well so could be rehomed in any pair


----------



## medic999 (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi, I am looking for an older gp, preferably 4 or over, due to wanting to convert the 'piggy room' into a nursery in a couple of years.

I live in Essex but am willing to travel nationwide! Just lost our gp to piggy heaven  and he was rescued from Lancashire (8 hours of driving for him, but worth every bit)

With regards to Cumbria, would be happy to spend a weekend at Center Parcs and bring a pig home on the way back!

Let me know if you have any older pigs.

Regards
Sam


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi 

what substrate are you using? it looks great.


----------



## sokeldachshunds (Jun 8, 2008)

medic999 said:


> Hi, I am looking for an older gp, preferably 4 or over, due to wanting to convert the 'piggy room' into a nursery in a couple of years.
> 
> I live in Essex but am willing to travel nationwide! Just lost our gp to piggy heaven  and he was rescued from Lancashire (8 hours of driving for him, but worth every bit)
> 
> ...


Hi Sam
we do have quite a lot of sows in at the moment but there is quite a few rescues a lot closer to you than we are



DKDREAM said:


> Hi
> 
> what substrate are you using? it looks great.


Its Abuiose horse bedding,loads of GP keepers use it


----------



## medic999 (Jan 12, 2009)

There are many many rescues, but you wouldn't believe how hard it is to find an older pig!

I a currently waiting to hear from two 4 year old sows from the RSPCA website so fingers crossed. One is in Somerset and one is in Hampshire so not too bad!

I've never kept more than one guinea at a time before, could you advise if they will be ok together, even though they have never met?


----------



## sokeldachshunds (Jun 8, 2008)

medic999 said:


> There are many many rescues, but you wouldn't believe how hard it is to find an older pig!
> 
> I a currently waiting to hear from two 4 year old sows from the RSPCA website so fingers crossed. One is in Somerset and one is in Hampshire so not too bad!
> 
> I've never kept more than one guinea at a time before, could you advise if they will be ok together, even though they have never met?


you could try guineapig rehome its a site for guinea pigs looking for homes in all areas.

There is no guarentee they will get along,some of my own sows hate eachother and even though they have lived in cages side by side they will fight if they met.
Most rescues let people take their GP to the rescue to choose a friend,I do it all the time so that people get a good match.
Is there a reason you want another older one?You often find an older GP will accept a young GP much better


----------

